# sujestions for tank! HELP!



## jamesman_1994 (Jun 23, 2009)

atm i have 3 firemouths (but trading in two to get bigger females) have 4 convicts (moving them to different tank) 2 green severums, one krib, a red horse face, a red hump, two bristle nose and 4 flying foxes.... so do any of u have any good ideas for some new fish, or trade some in for some other cool fish (cichlids obviously) it would b great if u could give me some tips.... i have a delux 4 ft tank.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

u could try goin with a schooling fish like 4 or 5 giant danios....some sort of tetra might work as well....not cichlids but cool fish none the less


----------



## jamesman_1994 (Jun 23, 2009)

kk i will look into them


----------



## jamesman_1994 (Jun 23, 2009)

do firemouths school,,, or have like a domanant fish?? because i am thinking of rmoving my red horse face, red hump and the convics,, the trade in with the horse face and red hump should b get me enough store credit to by at least 2 female fire mouths.... oh and i have an oscar in a tank which it has just about outgrown so i am going to trade that in as well. also do u think it would b a good idea to get a little 5g tank for the fry??


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

No they do not school....maybe somewhat when they are little but when reaching sexually maturity they will pair off....and often if the tank is too small they will kill or try to kill any other fish and firemouth while guarding their fry.


----------



## jamesman_1994 (Jun 23, 2009)

well thnx for the advice.. so after i get back from my skiing trip i am going to trade in the oscar the red hump the red horse face 
and get 2 or 3 female firemouths


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

what size tank are u planing on housing them in again?


----------



## jamesman_1994 (Jun 23, 2009)

i am putting them in my 55g


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

*** never actually kept fire mouths but i think u may be able to have 2 breeding pairs?....someone correct me if im wrong ty


----------



## jamesman_1994 (Jun 23, 2009)

well i think i might get 3 females and then after he has picked one to breed with i think i might exchange the smallest female for another male.... but what worries me with that is my current male might try to kill it=[


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

yes its better to introduce them all at once that way they grow up together


----------



## jamesman_1994 (Jun 23, 2009)

but my problem is that i already have the male....... so do u think he will get along fine with the females\


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

the male im sure would love new females....its the other male ud be getting that id be worried about


----------



## jamesman_1994 (Jun 23, 2009)

i think i might just stick with the new female.... gives my big boy a bit of variety. hahahahaha!


----------



## jamesman_1994 (Jun 23, 2009)

or might other fish disturb their breeding process??


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

it all depends on tank size and individual personalities of the fish.....My male jewel cichlid would swing with two females in my 75


----------



## jamesman_1994 (Jun 23, 2009)

do any of u have some suggestions


----------



## jamesman_1994 (Jun 23, 2009)

what about a JD??? would they b ok or might they have fights?????


----------



## jamesman_1994 (Jun 23, 2009)

a little bit of harmless fighting is also a bit of fun.... i just love the way my FM flares his gills


----------



## jamesman_1994 (Jun 23, 2009)

what about a JD??? would they b ok or might they have fights?????


----------



## jamesman_1994 (Jun 23, 2009)

a little bit of harmless fighting is also a bit of fun.... i just love the way my FM flares his gills


----------



## jamesman_1994 (Jun 23, 2009)

soz for the double post my computor went nuts


----------



## jamesman_1994 (Jun 23, 2009)

i think your idea of schooling fish would b cool... but since i live in the land of AUS the suggestion u gave me, those fish r relitivly expensive


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

im sure u could try a JD like u had suggested but dont expect too much breeding....and if breeding occurs id fear for the safety of the fish.....i cant imagine danios or barbvs or tetras being too expensive


----------



## jamesman_1994 (Jun 23, 2009)

is a 55g big enough for a pair of FM's and a JD....... and r barbs good schooling fish??


----------



## jamesman_1994 (Jun 23, 2009)

but if the JD's r small like about 3" do u think they might b alright and 2 small to b a threat.... also my convicts have no trouble breeding in my tank at them moment and there is many other fish in there


----------

